# Smart Triage or Start Triage- Depends on your County



## captchaz55 (Apr 7, 2006)

This Queston goes out to all EMS personel. Due to Popular demand, My Department Bay Shore- Brightwaters Rescue Ambulance Has Ask for some trainings. Let me introduce myself first..My name is Charlie Vullo, I'm a Captain for my local Ambulance Department, and have been ask by my Training Officer to conduct a Training on Smart Triage or Start triage. These Systems are based on the Red triage kits from TSA Associates, Which were provided by the NYS DOH- EMS Division. My Question is this Where do I find related Training Information that will assist me in training the membership? I have look On-Line at various sites but have found no luck. If anyone knows where I can find related topics and information on Smart Triage,  Please reply to my post. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jon (Apr 7, 2006)

Dunno... We had some guy/group from the UK come over and "train the trainer" - the trainers got county slides on the SMART system... and we all got the pretty red kits....

I'll see what I can do... no promises.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 8, 2006)

captchaz55 said:
			
		

> This Queston goes out to all EMS personel. Due to Popular demand, My Department Bay Shore- Brightwaters Rescue Ambulance Has Ask for some trainings. Let me introduce myself first..My name is Charlie Vullo, I'm a Captain for my local Ambulance Department, and have been ask by my Training Officer to conduct a Training on Smart Triage or Start triage. These Systems are based on the Red triage kits from TSA Associates, Which were provided by the NYS DOH- EMS Division. My Question is this Where do I find related Training Information that will assist me in training the membership? I have look On-Line at various sites but have found no luck. If anyone knows where I can find related topics and information on Smart Triage,  Please reply to my post. Thank you in advance.



If you didn't see my other post, talk to Nat and I'll help hook you up with CVAC's program.


----------



## Summit (Apr 11, 2006)

I couldn't understant that post. Please consider 7th grade grammar as a CE. No offense...


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 11, 2006)

Summit said:
			
		

> I couldn't understant that post. Please consider 7th grade grammar as a CE. No offense...



How can a statement like that NOT be offensive?  Relax yourself, with 1/2 a second of patience you can understand what he wrote.  If not, maybe you need to take up some context reading classes or the like.


----------

